# Stream Line Up Changes



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On 7/7 Sirius is going to add a few streams, retire a few and shift the line up around a little.

Here's a brief overview

*NEW STREAMS*
13- Elvis Radio
25- Underground Garage
61- Boombox
63- Area 63
97- Vacation
123- NFL Radio
141- Sirius Patriot
144- Air America
145- Maxim Radio
163- Hispanic Talk

*RETIRED STREAMS*
63- Planet Dance
109- The Weather Channel (National)
126- Sports Play By Play 3
128- Radio Deportivo

*MOVING*
Sports Play By Play 1 from 124 to 125
Sports Play By Play 2 from 125 to 126
Sirius Trucking Network from 141 to 138
Sirius Talk Central from 144 to 148
BBC Mundo from 116 to 164
EWTH Hispanic from 158 to 162

For more detailed information please Click here


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

According to promos on stream 5, Elvis Radio starts tomorrow, Friday July 2, 2004 at 11am.


----------



## peallen (Oct 23, 2002)

I live right next to Memphis and our local news reported that the Elvis channel will start up on July 2 as well.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, Elvis Radio is on Stream 5 until the 7th, when it moves to stream 13.

BTW: The Elvis selections on the test stream 13 are different than the Elvis Radio selections on Stream 5.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

I could have sworn that Sirius allready carried "air america"


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Un-lucky said:


> I could have sworn that Sirius allready carried "air america"


They have been carrying AAR, but sharing time with one of the Sports Play-by-Play channels. This change gives AirAmerica a home of it's own (which will probably still get pre-empted by live sports coverage occasionally :grin: )


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

JohnH said:


> According to promos on stream 5, Elvis Radio starts tomorrow, Friday July 2, 2004 at 11am.


I sure wish they would add some talkers! Charlie wouldn't have to pay the fregin RIAA, or does he?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Air America might be on Dish and a few other Talk/Entertainment channels might show up on Dish one day, but who knows.


----------

